
Show HN: BrowserFace – Embeddable Chrome Front end. Connect to browser remotely - browserface
https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserFace.git
======
khuknows
This is so awesome! I’ve been looking for something like this for a “user
testing” use case

~~~
browserface
Thanks, I'm really glad you thought it was awesome. Sorry for the questions
but I think you could have some really useful feedback. What do you mean by
user testing? what would you find particularly useful?

I've been told to do a bug replay feature to record exactly what a user tried
to do and what went wrong.

~~~
khuknows
Not sure if I'm going to build this yet, but I was looking into building a
tool that let product designers/managers easily ask customers/user testers to
record themselves trying to complete various tasks on a website.

e.g. "go to amazon.com and add an item to your wishlist"

I wanted to see if it was possible to make it so the tester didn't have to
install/download anything. It is possible in modern browsers with WebRTC, but
it's kinda clunky and doesn't work on mobile/Safari. A "cloud browser" was a
solution I looked into a bit, but it seemed too complex for me to try
implement on my own, which is why I'm excited to see this exist. Again, I'm
not sure I'll end up working on this, so my feedback probably isn't useful,
but I'm happy to give it anyway.

Another possible use case is recording for customer support (I run
screenjar.com which uses WebRTC for this), but the main issue for this use
case is customers would have to log in on the cloud browser which isn't ideal
in terms of usability as well as security.

~~~
browserface
Thanks for those ideas, that's super useful. And Screenjar looks awesome! The
not working on mobile issue is a reason I wanted to build this so it can be
delivered everywhere.

About sessions:

How would clients feel about providing a "login link" for their support
customers to login (that is single use and wouldn't expose credentials), and
could even be tied to whitelisted IPs for the service?

I've thought about this as well, I don't know if there's an easy solution to
get around having people login. Of course if they already have an specific
extension installed you could "transfer" the session cookies to the remote
browser, but again this is not great for security-appearance. It's easy enough
to discard the credentials or provide guarantees they are redacted from
recordings but I suppose it depends on how clients and their customers view
it.

~~~
khuknows
The "login link" makes sense, it would just require more upfront work/dev time
from clients. I honestly don't know much about what people would be willing to
put up with as Screenjar is super early-stage. I'm just excited that this
exists as it's another option to explore when coming across these types of use
cases.

~~~
browserface
Okay cool thanks

